# Black leopard gecko morph?



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Do these exist? I remember seeing a picture some time back?


----------



## ryanking045 (Jun 20, 2010)

yh there called the black pearl and cost around £2000 coz there is only like 8 in the world (correct me if wrong)


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*These are some of the ones you may have seen or read about, Black pearl, Black velvet, Black Knight, most of them start of very dark almost black as babies but then go a smudgey grey or like a shaded in dark normal! a very overated and expensive animal for what its suppost to be IMO!! I think most of the big breeders who started out trying to perfect it have given up as you dont hear much about them anymore.*


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh good I didn't dream it then. £2000? No thanks.


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Get lucky and hatch one yourself. LOL 


















This is not a Black pearl or black velvet.

Phil


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Phil75 said:


> image
> image


Stunning. : victory:


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

Phil75 said:


> Get lucky and hatch one yourself. LOL
> 
> image
> image
> ...


What morph is it Phil? It looks like a Mack with the black all joined together. Stunning Leo. Have you still got it?


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

markn said:


> What morph is it Phil? It looks like a Mack with the black all joined together. Stunning Leo. Have you still got it?


Yeah still got it. Nearly sold him this year but changed my mind. Ive done loads of test breeding. So far i have him down as, Line bred snow, Reversed stripe, Tinted eye/false eclipse. I am going to breed him one more season. I have a very dark snow female from him this year and i have bought a bold stripe.

Phil


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

Can't wait to see some of those next year.


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

markn said:


> Can't wait to see some of those next year.


Dont hold your breath, theres nothing exciting going on there. He will most likely prove to be a random oddball with no genetic value which i was told when he first hatched but i just had to try. 

Phil


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

phil have you got a pic of him as an adult please? my dark baby ended up all stripy


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

Phil75 said:


> Get lucky and hatch one yourself. LOL
> 
> image
> image
> ...


:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: WOW if u do sell him next year pm me:whistling2:


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> phil have you got a pic of him as an adult please? my dark baby ended up all stripy


Will take some upto date pics . He now looks like a bold spot reverse stripe.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

will have to get some of mine, he`s striped with lavender on.

mines out of a mack snow and a normal


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

sn8ks4life said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: WOW if u do sell him next year pm me:whistling2:


He was up for sale at donny everyone picked him up but he came home. He now has some hunnies for next year.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

Phil75 said:


> He was up for sale at donny everyone picked him up but he came home. He now has some hunnies for next year.


ah fair, the donny shows to far away for me going to the pras show next week thou, cant believe noone bought him what were they thinking lol...


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> will have to get some of mine, he`s striped with lavender on.
> 
> mines out of a mack snow and a normal


Mine F1 x hypo. F1 male is now 10 years old. I need to breed Mack to prove it's not Mack then I have my own line bred snow.

Phil


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

interesting........i dont know wether to put mine to his mom and aunt or wether to put the parents back together.

decisions eh?


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> interesting........i dont know wether to put mine to his mom and aunt or wether to put the parents back together.
> 
> decisions eh?


I would love to put some together but everyone's oddballs are male!


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

Phil75 said:


> I would love to put some together but everyone's oddballs are male!


couldnt u of bred them at the temp for females or did u wanna get a halfy halfy clutch? althou i heard somewhere snows cant be incubated for one or another? is this correct?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i only incubate for girls, but as most of my leos are snows its not that accurate.

mack snows arnt 100% at being temperature sexed, my tug snows all came out girls though, just one of those things i guess


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> i only incubate for girls, but as most of my leos are snows its not that accurate.
> 
> mack snows arnt 100% at being temperature sexed, my tug snows all came out girls though, just one of those things i guess


This is a picture of the black hatchling as an adult.










This is the Dad. He is F1 10 years old 120g plus. Tremper Giants my a#@e. lol










I bred the black hatchling to his sister and the best i got was this one.










I also got a number of white hatchlings and a creamsicle as the sister was a SHTCT.
You have got me thinking. I hadnt planned on putting any hatchlings back to the F1 Dad as he hasnt bred for two years he has retired. Maybe i could bring him back from retirement for one last season.

Please keep in touch with how things are going with your project and let me know your results.

Cheers 

Phil


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

Thats a beautifull Leo too. What does it look like now. Is it Mack like?


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

Phil75 said:


> Dont hold your breath, theres nothing exciting going on there. He will most likely prove to be a random oddball with no genetic value which i was told when he first hatched but i just had to try.
> 
> Phil


 did you really say nothing exciting? because it kind of sounds like your saying these oddballs are boring in which case they are not, imo there is still alot to be learned through these instead of just getting shunned off as some random(now boring) mutation.

Im not just being biased because i hatched one by the way and i cant wait till 2013 to see what it looks like by then and see the results of breeding back to the mother if it turns out to be male which im hoping will happen. Has anyone bred oddball to oddball yet by the way?


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

markn said:


> Thats a beautifull Leo too. What does it look like now. Is it Mack like?


Fairly current photo its a hatchling from this year.


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

sn8ks4life said:


> couldnt u of bred them at the temp for females or did u wanna get a halfy halfy clutch? althou i heard somewhere snows cant be incubated for one or another? is this correct?


The season he hatched i was incubating for male at 88. The last two seasons i have incubated at 82 with no more oddballs. It just seems they only pop up as males.


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

norfendz said:


> did you really say nothing exciting? because it kind of sounds like your saying these oddballs are boring in which case they are not, imo there is still alot to be learned through these instead of just getting shunned off as some random(now boring) mutation.
> 
> Im not just being biased because i hatched one by the way and i cant wait till 2013 to see what it looks like by then and see the results of breeding back to the mother if it turns out to be male which im hoping will happen. Has anyone bred oddball to oddball yet by the way?


Theres nothing boring about breeding leos. exciting is when all your hard work pays off and you get an end result. The results of any oddbal breeding will are always unclear so not exciting just yet. But lets all hope. If anyone has a female i would stud mine for free, but i dont know of any females.


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

Phil75 said:


> Theres nothing boring about breeding leos. exciting is when all your hard work pays off and you get an end result. The results of any oddbal breeding will are always unclear so not exciting just yet. But lets all hope. If anyone has a female i would stud mine for free, but i dont know of any females.


 mate it is extremely exciting right now, i look at mine everyday and feel excited how can i not? trust me there is a lot goin on with these, everyone ive seen looks different from the others and if mine turns out to be female i will let you know: victory: id like to see a pure moprh from a pairing of these, im sure it will have some nice features, jet black eyes, nice stand out stripe down its back and 2 tails? ok im hoping for a bit much now but i still think they will be extremely stunning


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

i'd absolutely LOVE an oddball, would have loved to have had Prawn.


----------

